# Lohnt Multi Monitor?



## Quickscope (22. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich will mir vielleicht einen 2. 24 Zoll Monitor anschaffen. Wann lohnt soetwas? Ich zocke meist, gucke Filme und höre Musik.
Wann mach Multi Monitoring Sinn? 
Lohnt es für mich?

Oder wäre es sinnvoller einen großen TV zu nutzen?


----------



## hendrosch (22. Februar 2012)

Hängt halt davon ab was du als sinnvoll empfindest Games laufen dann halt nur mit einer guten Graffikkarte bzw. Bei Nvidea nur bei multi gpu. Allerdings hast du dann nartürlich eine sehr gute Rundum sicht. 
Ich hab z.B. einen zweiten Monitor nutzte ihn aber eig nur für Fernsehen (während Surfen oder zocken) oder Lasse mir da irgendwelche Informationen anzeigen (Gpu-Z usw.)


----------



## Ryle (22. Februar 2012)

2 Monitore eignen sich nur wenn man mehr Platz braucht, auf dem einen spielt oder Filme schaut und auf dem anderen surfen oder arbeiten will usw.
Erweitert auf beiden spielen zu wollen ist nicht wirklich sinnvoll. Bei Egoshootern ist dann da wo das Fadenkreuz sein soll der Rahmen des Monitors, bei Rennspielen trennt sich das Fahrzeug usw. 
TV ist auch nur bedingt zu empfehlen da du dort ne Weil suchen wirst bis du einen hast der keinen zu hohen Input Lag hat oder der Bildaufbau zu langsam ist. 

Entweder:
3 Monitore, was ich aber schwachsinnig finde, da der Einrichtungsstress groß ist und der Effekt nicht besonders.
oder:
nen großen gamingtauglichen Monitor 27-30 Zoll, darüber wirds zu teuer.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (22. Februar 2012)

Multi-Monitoring mit 2 Monitoren mach Sinn wenn man damit arbeiten will (Textverarbeitung, Bildbearbeitung etc.) und die Siftware mehrer Monitore unterstützt. Man also z.B. bei Bildbearbeitung Paletten etc. auf den 2. Monitor auslagern kann.

Beim SPIELEN macht eine Kombi aus 2 Monitoren bei 99% aller Spiele keinen Sinn - da z.B. das Fadenkreuz bei Shootern zwischen den beiden Monitoren liegt.

Es gibt zwar manche Spiele - wie Supreme Commander - die z.B: eine Übersichtskarte auf den 2. Schirm einblenden können.
Abes solche Spiele sind äußerst selten.


ADD:
Mist - zu spät


----------



## Quickscope (22. Februar 2012)

Okay, interessant finde ich die Konfiguration auf einem mittleren Zocken und auf einem anderen surfen
Müssen es 3 Bildschirme sein? Momentan habe ich einen BX2450. Könnte ich auf dem zocken und auf einem anderem kleinerem 22 Zoll surfen? Oder sollte man 3x 24 Zoll nehmen? 
Was bräuchte man dann für eine Grafikpower um alles auf high zu spielen?


----------



## Superwip (22. Februar 2012)

Ich bin von meinen zwei Monitoren voll überzeugt:

-bei Officeanwendungen kann es oft sehr produktivitätsfördernd sein, wenn man ein Browserfenster auf den zweiten Bildschirm auslagern kann
-Bei Bild und Videobearbeitungsprogrammen, CAD Anwendungen und Softwareentwicklung kann man zum Teil etwa die Vorschau, weitere Ansichten, ein Browserfenster oder Schaltflächen auf den zweiten Bildschirm auslagern, auch das kann sehr praktisch sein
-Auch beim Spielen, insbesondere beim MMOs kann ein zweiter Monitor praktisch sein, auch hier kann man ein Browserfenster aber z.B. auch ein Chat oder VoIP Fenster nebenbei anzeigen oder während man in einer Warteschlange ist fernsehen oder etwas anderes spielen; auch das Anzeigen von Hardwaremonitoren ist eine Interressante Möglichkeit

Wenig halte ich hingegen vom Spielen mit einer erweiterten Anzeige mit zwei Monitoren; soetwas lasse ich mir nur in Rennspielen und Simulationen einreden und dann auch nur mit drei Monitoren aber nicht mit zwei, der Balken in der Mitte stört enorm...

Ich persönlich würde auch eher zu einem kleineren 4:3 oder 5:4 Modell als Zweitmonitor greifen, da das Monitorsetup sonst meiner Meinung nach zu breit wird (so kann man natürlich auch Geld sparen, gebrauchte 17/19 Zoll Monitore sind schnell wo übrig) aber jedem das seine, manche schwören ja auch auf ein symmetrisches Setup mit zwei gleich großen Monitoren


----------



## Zone5 (23. Februar 2012)

Ich finde die Idee einen kleineren Bildschirm hinzuzukaufen nicht klug. Es stört mich persönlich immens wenn der Mauszeiger beim Wechseln des TFT's nach oben bzw. nach unten geht. Ich würde dir eher raten 2 weitere BX2450 (wenn das Budget reicht ) zu holen. Betreibe selbst 3 BX2231 im Eyefinity an einer hd 6950. Zu einer Kombination von 2 Bildschirmen würde ich dir, wenn du Egoshooter zocken solltest, auch abraten.


----------



## crunksoldier (23. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte bei BFBC2 drei 24 Zöller im Einsatz (2 machen bei Shootern keinen Sinn) damals mit einer ATI 5970. Ich kann nur sagen, dass es sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig und anstrengend ist. Wenn mann sich mal daran gewohnt hat, hat es schon Vorteile, weil man ein bedeutend größeres Sichtfeld hat.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Februar 2012)

Zone5 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee einen kleineren Bildschirm hinzuzukaufen nicht klug. Es stört mich persönlich immens wenn der Mauszeiger beim Wechseln des TFT's nach oben bzw. nach unten geht.


Man kann die Höhe des Übergangs schon mit Windows Boardmitteln so anpassen dass (fast)nichts springt . Nur ein ähnliche/identische DPI sollte gegeben sein.

Was das Arbeiten an geht kann ich mich Superwip nur anschließen. Mehr Monitore steigern die Produktivität z.T. enorm. Und dafür braucht es nicht wirklich gleich große Monitore.

Was das Spielen auf mehreren Monitoren an geht ist der Eindruck wohl von Person zu Person unterschiedlich(ich persönlich liebe es). Fakt ist aber dass es auf 2 Monitoren wirklich fast nie was bringt(mit SoftTH kann man sich Setups basteln bei denen das Fadenkreuz nicht zwischen den Monitoren verschwindet, aber richtig schön wird das auch nicht). Wenn dann sollten es 3 (oder 6) sein. Wenn du nicht auf SoftTH ausweichen willst ist dann aber auch wieder gleiche Größe bei allen Monitoren angesagt.


----------



## WeaponPharmacy (3. März 2012)

Bissjen am Thema Vorbei, aber hofe trotzdem auf Hilfe!!!

Ich habe das Programm TeamPlayer mal Angetestet, was zwei Mäuse an einem Rechner steuern lässt. Das Problem ist, das die Windows Maus sich nur in zwei Mäusen aufteilt.

Beispiel: 1xPc & 2xMonitore & 2xMäuse

Auf dem ersten Monitor arbeite ich während auf dem zweiten Monitor gespielt werden soll. Sobald ich aber mit meiner Maus auf Monitor 1 rumklicke, hört die zweite Anwendung (das Spiel) auf zu arbeiten bzw man kann das Spiel auf Monitor 2 nicht mehr bedienen, weil eine andere Anwendung auf Monitor 1 angeklickt wurde.

Versucht habe ich schon folgendes:
1.Die Anwendung auf Monitor 2 mit dem Programm AlwaysOnTopMaker immer im Vordergrund aktiviert, was auch nicht geholfen hat.

2. Das Spiel mit einem GamePad gestartet, was auch nicht funktioniert hat.

Sobald man ein Programm auf Windows anklickt, wird das davor geöffnete Programm außer Kraft gesetzt. Es muss also irgendein Weg geben zwei Programme gleichzeitig Aktiv zu setzen.

Könnt ihr mir irgendwie helfen ?
Danke im Voraus!


----------

